

A Painless Guide To CRC Error Detection Algorithms - Tomte
http://www.zlib.net/crc_v3.txt

======
Tomte
I'm a big fan of long, definitive plain text documents.

Peter Gutmann's X.509 styleguide is another prime example.

So much valuable information without any mental capacity wasted on bullshit
like getting your collapsing margins to work like you expected them to work,
and all this other web stuff.

~~~
bebna
That is why I want gother revived: you start with a menu and then get mostly
textfiles.

Yeah I know about the irks of this protocol, but that doesn't mean we can
start a new one with the same philosophy.

A simple and minimalistic approach to a menu listing, and content in extended
markdown version we already use today. That will give you a fast way to fetch
text and read it in the form you like: Want a big margin, 1.5em lineheight,
green on black in a nice serif font? No problem! Just setup your client and
you are good to go!

